# First Day Need Advice



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

This is my first time driving. And my first iPhone.

1) The "talking maps" feature worked to pickup the passenger but how do I get it to do the same to the rider's destination?

2) Is it safe to rely only on the Uber iPhone for navigation?

3) Where is the best place to mount the iPhone or do you prefer to leave it unattached in your console area?


----------



## jimdangles (Jul 29, 2015)

1) I don't think it does. 

2) I like it. It's simple and vague but so are most people's directions


3)I started yesterday (well Thursday) Thursday I drove with my phone on my lap and it was brutal. A mount helps so much.


----------



## Anzac (Oct 22, 2014)

It only gives voice navigation on the way to rider.

The GPS is normally quite good at getting you to the destination. But I always ask the rider if they have a perfered route, they are paying for the ride


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Here are some helpful tips for new drivers:

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/helpful-tips-for-all-the-new-drivers-part-1.30099/#post-389280


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks all.

So if all you have is the Uber iPhone, you get voice direction to pickup the passenger.

Then, what is the best way to get to the destination?

And, related to that, what if the rider has not input his destination and/or is not clear exactly where he is going?


----------



## Durbin_Uber (Jul 18, 2015)

Hey first welcome.

I've been driving a week so my experience is limited. I mount my phone on my dash to the left of my steering while. I feel it give a little cleaner look.

The nav has worked well. The biggest issue has been folks dropping the pin in the wrong spot. I've been fortunate that all, but one of my rides entered a destination. For the rider who didn't enter the destination he just gave me a general area to drop him off. So it wasn't a big deal.

Good luck.


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

Lots of helpful information.

Somehow, the iPhone occasionally did talking navigate to the passenger destination today.

Lots of adventure today, including going around in circles at one interstate interchange at the direction of the talking navigation.

Two people gave me tips today, I did not ask, and responded, "tipping is not necessary" but one literally stuck it in my pocket, the other insisted.

Although I see the $50 iPhone rental already deducted, it was a great (five hour) day!


----------



## Durbin_Uber (Jul 18, 2015)

Cool. Glad it was a good day. Stay positive, and don't get sucked in by all the negative people on the page.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah,
Negativity sucks!
@ .85¢ a mile in Raleigh, and .75¢ a mile in Jacksonville, the key is remaining positive.

Besides, charity work warms the cockles of my heart.

Uber on fellas.


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

My third time driving.

My rating score dropped from a 4.89 to 4.8, should I worry?

Also, when if ever do you text or call a passenger who you cannot find. If you do, do you use your iphone to do that? Is there an easy way to contact the passenger?


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

I think uber gives you some rides as a grace period. I wouldn't worry too much since you'll be giving more rides and the average will go up. 

I call at 3minutes, call again at 4 if no one answers, cancel at 5. If it's a bar scene, I do 2,3 and 5. Not worth your time waiting for someone that is supposed to be ready for you. Especially places where there are no stopping zones.

Good luck!


----------



## LarryL (Aug 7, 2015)

I am new to Uber as a driver. I am in the Orange County California area and have a vehicle that conforms to the Uber Plus designation. Uber Plus is, form what I have read, being tested in LA/Orange County/San Diego areas for feedback and success. Tonight I was on for over 3 hours with ZERO requests. How do I know if I am set up to ONLY receive Uber Plus requests and what do I need to do to also receive the normal UberX requests? How can I see what I am active for receiving on my partner screen? Can anyone help me?


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

As I understand it, the rating system for a 4.8 would be 4 people rating you a "5" and 1 person rating a "4" or like a 96%. Are you saying the rating is expected to go up from there? What about someone gives you a 1 star (it is bound to happen)?

Also, do you phone call on your own phone? Or do you use the Uber iphone?


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

poopy said:


> Yeah,
> Negativity sucks!
> @ .85¢ a mile in Raleigh, and .75¢ a mile in Jacksonville, the key is remaining positive.
> 
> ...


Ok, I won,t say anything negative. I will just ask a question. How is it that Ubre continually has it so easy sucking in an endless supply of new drivers into this scam? To all you newbies on here go to the "quit" forum on this site.Read,digest and think. Advise from the"Been there done that crowd" is very reliable information. There, not one bit of negativity, just some friendly advice!


----------



## Durbin_Uber (Jul 18, 2015)

Larry - The best way is to look at the passenger app. You should see ur car right at the pin.


----------



## Durbin_Uber (Jul 18, 2015)

drivER - The way I understand it Uber gives you 100-150 rides before you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Durbin_Uber (Jul 18, 2015)

@Turbo - I guess the only thing I would say that for me this isn't a full time thing. So I'm not as concerned with the low fairs. My opinion is that Uber is getting fairs as low as possible to squeeze out the competition. I think at some point fairs may come back up a bit. If not I would most likely drive XL only. Don't forget this is a very young industry, and with most new things it may take time to figure everything out. Just my thoughts.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Almost 3 weeks here...

The first two weeks is focus on making money. Then get the mount.
Work late nights in Chicago from 8pm to 8am. 
Once you get some money in the bank. 
You can relax and try out the suburbs, or morning rush.

I had the Garmin GPS already. 
I suggest investing in one. 
Get the one with traffic and weather updates. 
I will use that every time vs the gooooogle maps. 
Garmin is big and beautiful and has a pleasant voice. 
Gooooogle maps, is, well, you know, sounds like a mean spirited woman on coke.

As for mounting the phone. 
Not in the window. 
Go for the adjustable vent mount. 
Like 15 bucks at wally world.

Welcome each person into your car.
"Have a great day and have a great evening" and much better than, "Get the hell out of my car!"


Keep your sense of humor....

Best of luck.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Driver100 said:


> This is my first time driving. And my first iPhone.
> 
> 1) The "talking maps" feature worked to pickup the passenger but how do I get it to do the same to the rider's destination?
> 
> ...


The Voice defaults to enabled on the way to the rider and defaults to disabled when after picking up the rider, you have to click on the crossed out mic icon to enable it and then you will hear it.

Uber Navigation is good most of the time but often enough it's not so I have a backup navigation device-- I use a Magellan and sometimes Google Maps ( on my personal cell phone) but I'm not crazy about Google Maps. you'll find that the Uber navigation system sometimes takes you to the wrong street nearby or sometimes it won't give you an address at all (drive to pin) or an ambiguous address in such cases I text the driver or call them for the correct address then and put it on my backup system. you also need a secondary navigational system for those times when you need to use it when the uber app is not engaged.

I mount the Uber iPhone to the left of my steering wheel on the dashboard if you mount it top on the dashboard, exposed to the sun it will overheat if it is warm and sunny outside. I mount my Magellan on the dashboard in the center as low as possible so as not to obstruct my view of the road, and the Magellan does not overheat in the Sun. while I Drive I have Waze on my personal phone to alert me to road conditions etc. my Magellan does a fairly good job alerting me to road conditions and offering alternative routes but the Waze system is much better (for road conditions especially on surface streets where the Magellan offers no data on surface streets, just freeways and expressways)

I have my personal phone an Android sitting in my console cup holder and sometimes I use Google Maps mostly for addresses of restaurants and things if the customer does not have it


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Durbin_Uber said:


> @Turbo - I guess the only thing I would say that for me this isn't a full time thing. So I'm not as concerned with the low fairs. My opinion is that Uber is getting fairs as low as possible to squeeze out the competition. I think at some point fairs may come back up a bit. If not I would most likely drive XL only. Don't forget this is a very young industry, and with most new things it may take time to figure everything out. Just my thoughts.


A year ago Ubre was making money and the drivers were doing well. Ubre is a failed business model and already has begun to fall apart. How many businesses do you know that has survived after cutting thier rates %60?
All these rate cuts are at the driver's expense not Ubres. Less money for the drivers with more hours of work and now an increase in Uber's commission 
from %2o to %25 isn't going to promote an endless supply of drivers, even if it's part time. It takes alittle while for these new drivers to do the Uber math and discover they are working for NADA and destroying thier car as well. Well wte guy it took me 6 days of driving to see the math and that Uber is a scam.
BTW guess your not seeing the XL driver complaints that Uber is forcing them to accept the Uber X pings at the Uber X rates. Good deal right?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Durbin_Uber said:


> drivER - The way I understand it Uber gives you 100-150 rides before you have anything to worry about.


more like 50... but your 'overall' rating is based on your last 500 rides.
and another 'but':
Don't worry about it.
Unless you're a nut case or your car is a piece of crap, your ratings will be within the average for the the area you work. That's all that matters. Uber may 'imply' that you need to get your rating (by giving out water, lobster tails and shining people's shoes) but it's all bluster. You won't be deactivated unless people complain about you or your rating is significantly lower than the average for your area and the times you drive.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

turbovator said:


> A year ago Ubre was making money and the drivers were doing well. Ubre is a failed business model and already has begun to fall apart.


WTF?
Uber hasn't even STARTED yet.
Just watch how it leverages all of the user data it has collected from people in 58 (F I F T Y E I G H T) COUNTRIES and hundreds of the most populated cities in the world.


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

Two situations today, if you have some advice:

1) Rider never appeared at a single residence call- home was dark, I waited 10 minutes, went to door and rang doorbell. I eventually showed the trip completed and gave rider 5 stars (rider never appeared) in order to close out the trip and go to another- it charged them $4. What should I have done?

2) Maps took me to a place with no people around and I never found the rider- he eventually cancelled and it charged him $4. I tried to call rider on iphone but could not find any contact information. I feel bad about him being charged $4. The uber app showed me right there for 10+ minutes but I never found the passenger. It is possible he was in a gated paid parking lot in the area, but there did not appear to be access to that....


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Driver100 said:


> My third time driving.
> 
> My rating score dropped from a 4.89 to 4.8, should I worry?
> 
> Also, when if ever do you text or call a passenger who you cannot find. If you do, do you use your iphone to do that? Is there an easy way to contact the passenger?


The best thing to do about the ratings, forget it. It just ads anxiety to the ride. When you drive someone around pretend they are a family member. A mom, dad, your kids, etc.

The key to a good ride is to be relaxed, don't get frazzled and drive like it's just a friend in the car with you. We all make mistakes, it's how you handle the mistake.

How would you feel being a passenger in a car and you could feel the drivers anxiety? Dont over apologize for an a ride issue. Oops, made a mistake, fixing it now. Be there in no time. Don't bring it up again. Put it behind you.

Talk to them with respect but relaxed. Your ratings will improve.

Don't say things like, I am very nervous, I just started. That crap scares the hell out of them. Act like it's just one more ride under your belt.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Driver100 said:


> Two situations today, if you have some advice:
> 
> 1) Rider never appeared at a single residence call- home was dark, I waited 10 minutes, went to door and rang doorbell. I eventually showed the trip completed and gave rider 5 stars (rider never appeared) in order to close out the trip and go to another- it charged them $4. What should I have done?
> 
> 2) Maps took me to a place with no people around and I never found the rider- he eventually cancelled and it charged him $4. I tried to call rider on iphone but could not find any contact information. I feel bad about him being charged $4. The uber app showed me right there for 10+ minutes but I never found the passenger. It is possible he was in a gated paid parking lot in the area, but there did not appear to be access to that....


1. Don't start trip if passenger never gets in car. They can rate you and they aren't going to be happy for a $4 charge they didn't take a ride for. You only have to wait 5 minutes once you hit the arrived button. They don't show up. Drive a block away hit cancel/rider no show. You get $5.

Don't get out of the car and hunt them down. They know their responsibility is to get to your car in a timely manner. It's not your job to hunt them down. They placed the pin, they should be at the pin to get the car.

2. Don't feel bad. They wasted your time. They have to be responsible as well. You earned the cancel fee, which should be $5 for UberX. You spent your time to pick them up. You deserved to get paid for your time. It's not your issue if they didn't show up

Stop waiting for them 10 minutes. 6 minutes if you want to give them an extra minute but you are only obligated to give them 5 minutes to get their Asa in your car. Customer service to a certain point. After that point they are taking advantage of you and disrespecting you


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Driver100 said:


> Two situations today, if you have some advice:
> 
> 1) Rider never appeared at a single residence call- home was dark, I waited 10 minutes, went to door and rang doorbell. I eventually showed the trip completed and gave rider 5 stars (rider never appeared) in order to close out the trip and go to another- it charged them $4. What should I have done?


Never, ever START TRIP until you have all passengers in the car, all doors are closed and you have confirmed the destination. (If you start a trip with no pax present, you are GHOST RIDING and you will get deactivated)



> 2) Maps took me to a place with no people around and I never found the rider- he eventually cancelled and it charged him $4. I tried to call rider on iphone but could not find any contact information. I feel bad about him being charged $4. The uber app showed me right there for 10+ minutes but I never found the passenger. It is possible he was in a gated paid parking lot in the area, but there did not appear to be access to that....


This is a known flaw in the updated Uber rider app -
_the app is using a cached location instead of updating the to the rider's current GPS location - and allowing riders to tap on REQUEST RIDE before getting the current GPS location, It's not just driving driver's crazy - sending them to the wrong location, it's driving riders crazy, too. _​Until this is corrected in the riders app ALWAYS send a txt to the rider asking them to confirm their pick-up location. If you don't hear back from them, send a txt or call and tell them where you are heading to pick them up. If you can't reach them or they don't answer their phone you should consider canceling the ride as 'wrong address'.


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks, all.

I contacted Uber support and told them what I did and they were appreciative and helpful. And we removed the $4 charge to the rider, thankfully.

Somehow, I could not find the "info" tab. Perhaps I had not tapped "arrive" first being distracted by not finding the rider or any people there.

Now, I'm trying to figure out how to text/phone an unlocated rider through the Uber Phone. I made one call one time (to a full mailbox), but can't seem to replicate it through the Uber Phone.


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

One thing I'm learning is "arrive" does not mean to the rider, it means to the GPS/map destination-
once arrived there, one may not be able find rider, location may be incorrect, etc. THEN, tap info and input explaination after 5 minutes....

Very helpful, and thanks again.


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

It looks like the "arrive" tab was just changed on the Uber app- changed in the last couple of weeks so there is no "arrive" button to tap anymore.

Once you are close to destination, you are informed the driver has been notified of your arrival. I don't recall seeing the "info" tab at this point, but maybe I'm just getting used to what was a change in the app in the short time of using it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Driver100 said:


> Thanks, all.
> 
> I contacted Uber support and told them what I did and they were appreciative and helpful. And we removed the $4 charge to the rider, thankfully.
> 
> ...


The number to call/txt a pax is YOUR uber #...
Store that # in your phonebook/contacts as UBER or something like that.
When you send a txt or call that to that number the Uber system will route that to your current pax.

The 'info' button is the tiny icon in the upper right of the app.


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The number to call/txt a pax is YOUR uber #...
> Store that # in your phonebook/contacts as UBER or something like that.
> When you send a txt or call that to that number the Uber system will route that to your current pax.
> 
> The 'info' button is the tiny icon in the upper right of the app.


Thanks.

To be clear then, the driver is able to call/text a rider on the Uber iphone and have them call/text you back to the Uber iphone? It is not necessary for driver to use their personal cell phone?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

correct


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> correct


What if you use your own phone?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

The network has no idea if you are using your own phone or a phone you lease from Uber. It makes no difference.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Ok. Got it all figured out.


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

When I call the rider on the phone contact on the Uber iphone it goes to and english/spanish recording that network is not in service, any idea why?


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

Uber customer service just said the Uber iphone cannot make or receive phone calls, we must use a personal cell phone. It's interesting it will receive phone company recorded messages though.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Here are some of my first day blues:

1) 13 rides, $97. $9 tips. Bleh.
2) Lost internet connection after getting a ping. Fortunately found the couple. What to do if you can't get signal to start/end ride?
3) Worst ride of the night was a group of drunk kids. When I let them out, 2.5x surge started. Just as I got to the zone, got a call. Kid left phone in the car. Had to drive back 4 miles. Missed the surge.
4) Savannah likes to randomly block roads with no easy way to get to clients.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Driver100 said:


> This is my first time driving. And my first iPhone.
> 
> 1) The "talking maps" feature worked to pickup the passenger but how do I get it to do the same to the rider's destination?
> 
> ...


On mine the voice would work to there destination as soon as I arrived the mute icon hoes on u have to unmute the voice button it's on the screen o. Right side


----------

